# Piano Concerto No.2 - 3rd movement Final Edit



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-729021187%2Fpiano-concerto-no2-3rd-movt-final-edit

Hi all,
This is the final edit of the 3rd Movt of my 2nd piano Concerto. I've extended the cadenza and ironed out the wrinkles along the way. For some reason I couldn't stop twiddling with it until I got it to this point, but now that I have, I'm happy to think of it as finished and leave it without further twiddles! I've now started working the material I have for the 1st and 2nd movements so hopefully I might have a completed work in another couple of years í ½í¸‚. Anyway, I hope you like it and if you did hear the first version, I'd be interested to know what you think of the differences. This particular movement started life a few years ago as a piano improvisation and gradually got molded into what it is now, as did most of the material for the other movements, let's see where they end up!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Gentle Christmas bump in the hope that someone might have something to say


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, Mark, this sounds brilliant! I guess if Bach would live today he would write in that way! This must have been a tremendous amount of work! Maybe what I am missing a bit is a kind of dialog between the piano and orchestra (like question and answer) ... 
But, anyway, I looking forward for the other movements 
Gerd


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey Gerd, thank you so much. Yes it was a lot of work but I love doing it, it keeps me entertained.
You're right, there isn't a lot of dialogue as such between the piano and orchestra, some of the motifs are swapped about here and there but it doesn't really follow any sort of formal structure, but I think I like it like that anyway.
Thanks again and have a great Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2020)

a very nice orchestration and concerto. I think the winner of this piece is the orchestra. the piano might have more command of the melody, but that's okay.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you ClasiCompose,

Actually I think I might agree with you about the winner. The piano does seem to blend with, more than stand out against the orchestra, but as you say, that's ok, I am pleased with the overall result. Thank you again for the comments, I really appreciate it. Have a great christmas.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Well done! Every success!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Handelian, I'm glad you liked it. Have a great christmas


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thats quite good. what is your background if i may ask?


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Golfer72,

Sorry, only just seen your comment. My background, well not much really. I took piano lessons from being 7 years old until I was about 12, got to grade 3 but hated taking the exams so I stopped there. That's really all the formal training I have. However, I never stopped playing and I started writing little bits and pieces in my 20's. I'm 54 now so that's quite a few years but only in the last few years have I had enough time to dedicate to writing more seriously. 

Thanks for your comments, I'll take "quite" good LOL


----------

